# Alpine 3527s nneds help - green light, no ouptut.



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

I have a nice old Alpine 3527s that was working when pulled about 10 years ago. The amp powers up, red light at first then turns to green within a couple seconds. 

I'm getting nothing on any channel, at any gain, in any mode. it's pulling .16a @ 12.6v constantly regardless of setting.

i haven't been able to throw anything over 1.5v at it, but at full [email protected] max it should still be sending something through the speaker...

I fix many things, but never a car amp. I was hoping to use this for some rear fills, maybe something else if it sounded clean enough. Any common issues with these? Popped off the bottom and nothing jumped out at me, no cracks or loose joints, no water stains, nothing with heat discoloration, etc etc...

Worth fixing? Sell and let someone else deal with it?

and yes i saw the title typo just after i hit post... anyone with editing abilities please feel free.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

EvilWagn said:


> Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> I have a nice old Alpine 3527s that was working when pulled about 10 years ago. The amp powers up, red light at first then turns to green within a couple seconds.
> 
> ...


160mA isn't enough - it's not coming out of mute. So you'll need to find out why. It's up to you if it's worth fixing. If it's in good cosmetic condition, I'd say yes - but don't spend more than $75 on the repair.

It's been a decade since I worked on a 3527, so I'm no help over the 'net.


----------



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

envisionelec said:


> 160mA isn't enough - it's not coming out of mute. So you'll need to find out why. It's up to you if it's worth fixing. If it's in good cosmetic condition, I'd say yes - but don't spend more than $75 on the repair.
> 
> It's been a decade since I worked on a 3527, so I'm no help over the 'net.


Any help is great, gives me a starting point. I've found some great resources out there on amp repair, but a step in the right direction is hard to beat.

Thanks, and if i do fix it I'll surely post up what i learned.


----------

